# Redraw my idea for a new atheist symbol



## ApostateAbe (Aug 8, 2013)

Atheists are in need of a symbol. Christians have the cross, Muslims have the star and crescent, Hindus have the Om, Buddhists have the Dharma Wheel, but there is no single recognizable symbol of atheists universally accepted among atheists. A good symbol must carry meaning that represents the people who use the symbol. It isn't easy for atheists, however, because they are a diverse bunch, and only a few ideas unify them. How do you symbolize the lack of belief in the gods? The most popular symbols have been variations of the letter A, satirical spin-offs of the Christian fish, and allusions to science. I propose a symbol that communicates deeper meaning and encapsulates the atheist perspective. It is a naked emperor. The story of _The Emperor's New Clothes_ represents the courage to speak the truth and the derision of collective authoritarian delusion. So, I put together a rough sketch of the kind of symbol this would be:










I am no artist, and this is a bad drawing. It is adapted from a different image on the web, a fat man with an added penis and crown. If you can draw something better or upgrade this sketch, then I challenge you to do it and put it on the web, and maybe it will catch on among atheists.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Ummm.................. You're joking, right? Please say yes...


----------



## ApostateAbe (Aug 8, 2013)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Ummm.................. You're joking, right? Please say yes...


Nope, not joking.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

ApostateAbe said:


> Nope, not joking.


I'm kind of sad... Should've picked the lens of truth or something. All that this symbol will lead to is ridicule...


----------



## Nope (Mar 13, 2011)

Why do us atheists need a symbol to represent non-belief? Atheism is not an organized religion/group, it's just non-belief in a deity. I would never adopt a symbol to recognize that.


----------



## ApostateAbe (Aug 8, 2013)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> I'm kind of sad... Should've picked the lens of truth or something. All that this symbol will lead to is ridicule...


At least that means it is catchy and thought-provoking. After thinking about it, the joke is not on those who use such a symbol but on those who believe in the new clothes. Not that I am trying to make you agree with it. Feel free to come up with a better idea for a symbol.


----------



## ApostateAbe (Aug 8, 2013)

Nope said:


> Why do us atheists need a symbol to represent non-belief? Atheism is not an organized religion/group, it's just non-belief in a deity. I would never adopt a symbol to recognize that.


Atheists need symbols for the same reason they need to use the word "atheist." It is to communicate the concept, and with a symbol it can be done using an image instead of words. If you prefer not to communicate anything about atheism, then I suppose you don't need a symbol.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

How about this, it even represent our burning in hell...


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

is this like an ink blot test..
its alfred hitchcock wearing a burger king hat, pissing in a parking lot?

he has a nice meaty ass. i like nice meaty asses. 

maybe i'm missing the point. *shrug*


----------



## ApostateAbe (Aug 8, 2013)

Roland787 said:


> How about this, it even represent our burning in hell...


That's great art! The disadvantage may be that symbols that spread best are those that can be reprinted in many media, like on the pocket of a polo shirt, which means simpler is generally better. It also needs to be easy to understand with little room for misinterpretation.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

What about this? If I could, I'd have the word "ENLIGHTENMENT" in a semi-circle around the rays of the sun.

I like the Emperor's New Clothes idea, though.


----------



## ApostateAbe (Aug 8, 2013)

Promethea said:


> is this like an ink blot test..
> its alfred hitchcock wearing a burger king hat, pissing in a parking lot?
> 
> he has a nice meaty ass. i like nice meaty asses.
> ...


Good points. I thought maybe the fatness would be necessary to make it less associated with porno, but it does mean it looks like the beginning of an Alfred Hitchcock movie, and fatness is not so much associated with emperors. The sketch certainly needs a better crown.


----------



## ApostateAbe (Aug 8, 2013)

duplicate post


----------



## Raain (Jan 3, 2012)

I am not an atheist, but I don't see what's wrong with this:


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Atheists already have the simple A thing...if you wanna walk around with one of a guy with his penis out, be my guest, but I have a feeling you'll be on your own. However, it's still better than a guy on a torture device so kudos. Maybe it will actually get people to be more comfortable with the human body and the idea of sex and quit being so uptight...so I might be able to jump on board (just get rid of the crown, I see absolutely no need/use for that), but you will need to add a female body facing it so as not to be sexist. You can have her breasts free and show the nipples, but then you'd probably want to make the guy's penis more erect.


While you're at it, can you make a symbol for non-astrologers and also one for my hobby of not skiing?


----------



## ApostateAbe (Aug 8, 2013)

Raain said:


> I am not an atheist, but I don't see what's wrong with this:
> 
> View attachment 84272


That is pretty good. The main disadvantage of variations of the letter A is that it is limited to the English-speaking world. That symbol communicates the value of science, but science is not necessarily the primary value of atheists. We will know a symbol is good when it becomes popularly accepted and used universally among atheists, and that symbol has had its chance and didn't quite make it though it came close.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

ApostateAbe said:


> That is pretty good. The main disadvantage of variations of the letter A is that it is limited to the English-speaking world. That symbol communicates the value of science, but science is not necessarily the primary value of atheists. We will know a symbol is good when it becomes popularly accepted and used universally among atheists, and that symbol has had its chance and didn't quite make it though it came close.


Learning a letter has got to be easier than learning a Danish story


----------



## ApostateAbe (Aug 8, 2013)

Thomas60 said:


> Learning a letter has got to be easier than learning a Danish story


Yes, but the Danish story has become popularly accepted across all (or nearly all) cultures. English has also spread across cultures, but Chinese atheists would not be inclined to use an English letter to express their positions, as though English is better than Chinese.


----------



## Raain (Jan 3, 2012)

ApostateAbe said:


> That is pretty good. The main disadvantage of variations of the letter A is that it is limited to the English-speaking world. That symbol communicates the value of science, but science is not necessarily the primary value of atheists. We will know a symbol is good when it becomes popularly accepted and used universally among atheists, and that symbol has had its chance and didn't quite make it though it came close.


If there is to be an atheist symbol then I hope it's one that goes back to the philosophical and spiritual roots of ancient atheism which I have more respect for than todays arrogant, millitant and political atheism.

I think your problem with finding a universal symbol for atheism might be because of the fact that modern atheism finds itself split between being a peaceful contemplative philosophy, emphasising the use rationalism, or an aggressive anti religion political ideology.

You need to decide which way atheism is to go, before there can be a universal respected symbol for it. Some atheists with more philosophical and spiritual tendincies and who reject modern atheisms millitancy and nihilism are turning to naturalistic pantheism which has it's own spiral symbol:










In my own view I think atheism and theism are somewhat both outdated, at least the way we debate about them in a 'God vs no God' style is outdated. Atheism and theism should be debated within the realms of pantheism and should consider the Universe, what it is and our relationship to it, rather than God specifically.

BTW there is no universal symbol for theism either only religious symbols and non religious symbols representing many diffrent theistic beliefs.


----------



## ApostateAbe (Aug 8, 2013)

Raain said:


> If there is to be an atheist symbol then I hope it's one that goes back to the philosophical and spiritual roots of ancient atheism which I have more respect for than todays arrogant, millitant and political atheism.
> 
> I think your problem with finding a universal symbol for atheism might be because of the fact that modern atheism finds itself split between being a peaceful contemplative philosophy, emphasising the use rationalism, or an aggressive anti religion political ideology.
> 
> ...


Good points. I think my idea would be appropriate for the more aggressive atheists, and the more passive atheists would be less accepting. Those two types of atheists are in constant conflict with each other.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> I'm kind of sad... Should've picked the lens of truth or something. All that this symbol will lead to is ridicule...


Atheism isn't about truth it's simply a lack of belief in God/satan/Heaven/hell.


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

Atheists need symbols like people who aren't fans of Taylor Swift need a fanclub. It's people who subscribe to religion who use symbols, as it is the fans of Taylor Swift who form the fanclubs. The lack-thereof is incompatible with the thereof; to ascribe a symbol to atheism is to imply it is a following, when it isn't, it is in fact the just opposite of a following.

But I can see how this can be mixed up; some atheists act like it _is_ a religion, and need to scream to the world that they not only lack a belief in God, but believe there isn't one. But this is the difference between absolution and doubt...and I think everyone would be healthier to keep their doubts, no matter their position.


----------



## ApostateAbe (Aug 8, 2013)

somnuvore said:


> Atheists need symbols like people who aren't fans of Taylor Swift need a fanclub. It's people who subscribe to religion who use symbols, as it is the fans of Taylor Swift who form the fanclubs. The lack-thereof is incompatible with the thereof; to ascribe a symbol to atheism is to imply it is a following, when it isn't, it is in fact the just opposite of a following.
> 
> But I can see how this can be mixed up; some atheists act like it _is_ a religion, and need to scream to the world that they not only lack a belief in God, but believe there isn't one. But this is the difference between absolution and doubt...and I think everyone would be healthier to keep their doubts, no matter their position.


Some atheists prefer to stay completely silent about atheism. They don't need a symbol. They don't even need the word, "atheist." That's fine. They don't need to be a part of it. They can live their lives. Only the people who communicate about an identity may need a symbol for it.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

SuperDevastation said:


> Atheism isn't about truth it's simply a lack of belief in God/satan/Heaven/hell.


But we look through the lens of what can be proven. In case you missed that.


----------



## ApostateAbe (Aug 8, 2013)

SuperDevastation said:


> Atheism isn't about truth it's simply a lack of belief in God/satan/Heaven/hell.





Diligent Procrastinator said:


> But we look through the lens of what can be proven. In case you missed that.


The disputes about what atheism is or isn't can be excessively tiring. Atheism means different things to different people, just like so many other words. If atheism is not about truth, that doesn't matter so much, because one way or the other atheists tend to try to get a better grasp of reality. Atheism has a lot to do with the principle of belief in probable truth.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Atheism causes erectile dysfunction?


----------



## Igloos (Sep 11, 2013)

What about the silhouette of an overweight high school student, furiously mashing his Dorito-stained keyboard. He's struggling to read his YouTube comment through a film of dried semen, which only makes him angrier. If it suits your fancy, he can have his dick hanging from his open fly. The best part is that you barely need to edit your own proposed symbol.


----------



## ApostateAbe (Aug 8, 2013)

Igloos said:


> What about the silhouette of an overweight high school student, furiously mashing his Dorito-stained keyboard. He's struggling to read his YouTube comment through a film of dried semen, which only makes him angrier. If it suits your fancy, he can have his dick hanging from his open fly. The best part is that you barely need to edit your own proposed symbol.


I dont think i can draw symbol that communicates all that, but you are welcome to give it a shot.


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

I approve. If you feel the need to display your belief in an unprovable deity--or lack thereof, in this case--with the rest of us, then a big saggy dick in profile works well as a symbol.


----------



## Celestial_Booger (Sep 28, 2013)

You are clearly trolling.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

...That is the best symbol for atheism ever, OP.


----------



## mf2014 (Jul 4, 2013)

My vote


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

The logic in this thread is astonishing.

Seriously.

:mellow:


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

He's got a semi. Maybe the fat emperor is slightly aroused by the idea of atheism, but not quite enough to give him a full on erection. This obviously symbolizes how of many atheist feel about the whole debate, slightly intrigued but enough to care a whole lot.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

How about this symbol:


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

ApostateAbe said:


> Atheists are in need of a symbol. Christians have the cross, Muslims have the star and crescent, Hindus have the Om, Buddhists have the Dharma Wheel, but there is no single recognizable symbol of atheists universally accepted among atheists. A good symbol must carry meaning that represents the people who use the symbol. It isn't easy for atheists, however, because they are a diverse bunch, and only a few ideas unify them. How do you symbolize the lack of belief in the gods? The most popular symbols have been variations of the letter A, satirical spin-offs of the Christian fish, and allusions to science. I propose a symbol that communicates deeper meaning and encapsulates the atheist perspective. It is a naked emperor. The story of _The Emperor's New Clothes_ represents the courage to speak the truth and the derision of collective authoritarian delusion. So, I put together a rough sketch of the kind of symbol this would be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Emperor may be naked, but judging from his semi, he's rather enjoying it.

Atheism doesn't need a symbol, really. It is, after all, the absence of religious faith, so the absence of a symbol is appropriate. Humanism, which is something many atheists identify with, already has a symbol (albeit, sans penis).


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

this i so stupid. Atheist already have a symbol.


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

Stumbling upon this thread has made my day.


----------



## brandon (Oct 7, 2013)

As an atheist and fairly impressive human being--160 IQ; 2400 on SAT; computer programming since age 11; etc--I believe, with all my heart, soul, and intellect, that this is a perfect representation of the essence of atheism. If you want to send this to a panel to have it approved I will have your back all the way, fighting tooth and nail up there with you until mankind comes to accept this revolutionary change.


----------

